# WARM snowbaord gloves



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Snowboard gloves are more evil than girls.

I buy like 2 pairs a year at least (usually spend $50+ and try to get a good pair). I rip them up in just a few sessions and they are never warm enough for my terrible hand circulation.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

If you want to be warm for sure, grab some mitts.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Get some inners, that makes a huge difference. Mits + inners is the best combo.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

you get what you pay for IMO. 

I have a pair of AK Hoven Mitts for cold days, and Hestra gloves for warmer days. My hands are never cold.

Dont skip the steps of leather treatments and ongoing leather care. Good gloves can last a long time if you take care of them.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have nice Park gloves made by celtek and there extremely warm just not warm enough for -7 and they didnt do so well once I got into the poow and cold snow went up my sleeves.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

rscott22 said:


> I have nice Park gloves made by celtek and there extremely warm just not warm enough for -7 and they didnt do so well once I got into the poow and cold snow went up my sleeves.


gloves, not matter which kind will be not warm enough for very cold days. You need mittens for cold days. You'll loose some mobility but gain warmth.


----------



## elliephant (Feb 10, 2012)

ETM said:


> Get some inners, that makes a huge difference. Mits + inners is the best combo.


this

i have super crappy mitts, but i wear glove liners inside and that keeps my hands pretty warm


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would recommend the Pow Tanto gloves.

Great weather proofing. Hands feel warm even on a cold, windy day. The outer leather will get wet, but the 20K inner liner will make sure your fingers are dry. The only way that inner liner will get wet is if you take off the gloves and drop snow in them. Survived a Vancouver rainstorm that caused a new snowboarding jacket to leak like a faulty faucet. Still retain mobility in your hands to manipulate iPods, bindings, cell phones, etc. With the right colorway, they look damn good.

Used for 2 seasons, around 30 - 40 days a season, not a single tear. I guess i got lucky.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had a pair very similar to these for about 5 years now... GORE-TEX Glove | Burton Snowboards

They come with an inner liner but I actually find the outer glove warm enough down to about minus 20 celcius. (-4 F)... With the inner liners in my hands have never been cold. Can't say the same for the rest of me though. South of -20 C my toes are my limiting factor, I can usually only handle about 1.5 hours in that before it's hot chocolate and baileys time lol...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mitts are definitely a solid solution, I wear an average liner/mitt combo from burton and have NEVER had cold hands (used to below 0)

That being said if you like to spend money on quality gear, look at Hestra. Never tried them but again my hands are NEVER cold so spending money on gloves isn't a big deal to me.

Alot of people in the know on the mountain wear Hestra, and I would pull that trigger in a heartbeat. 

When my current pair dies I will probably buy Hestra's just because I like to have good gear.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

For the cold, you really want inner's and mitts. Another great great great *great* thing to have is hand warmers. Buy them in bulk somewhere away from the hill, for like $1.50 each, and then use them as needed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dogleg left...

I use handwarmers in my outer audio pocket to give my phone (which is my mp3 player) more battery life.

The toe ones have sticky stuff you can straight stick to the back of your phone, pretty cool.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> dogleg left...
> 
> I use handwarmers in my outer audio pocket to give my phone (which is my mp3 player) more battery life.
> 
> The toe ones have sticky stuff you can straight stick to the back of your phone, pretty cool.


Damn that's not a bad idear! My phone does GPS and still/video camera duty on the hill, and ocassionally MP3 duties too...


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought some Head brand gloves from Costco that are really warm. $15. Ski styled, but they have a built in zipper for hand warmer packs as well. Theyre thick and warm, but not stiff and uncomfortable. You can still have full finger dexterity.


----------

